# Correct gauges for farmall 240



## farmall240 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello!

Im new to the forum and a new addition to the farmall family. My father in law let us borrow one of his tractors for mowing and gardening. Ive been interested in replacing the gauges. The only problem is the guy that it was purchased from worked at a john deere dealership and used JD parts on the dash. I know, it hurts to think about it. In any case, Ive looked on the web for the correct gauges but see several variations. The other 240 utility tractor my father in law has still has the gauges but the faces are pretty much non existent! Can anybody tell me what the correct gauges are and what they look like? 

Tractor: 1958 farmall 240

Thanks for any help you might possibly give!
Christian


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum farmall240.
I can't help with the gauge issue, someone should be able to help you or at least advise where to look.
Cheers.
:aussie:


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Should be Water Temp, AMPS, Oil Pressure and perhaps a tachometer. This site has them listed. Farmall 240 on Steiner Tractor Parts


----------

